# Rhinestone Shirt Pricing



## vickijd (May 22, 2011)

Hello everyone in the rhinestone forum! 

I have been asked to price out shirts with a rhinestone design. I am NOT going to do this myself, since I am a one person business and do not have the time. I have a supplier that makes custom designs, but I am trying to figure out how much to charge for them. I am looking at basically 10.50 for the transfer, a $20 set up fee plus shipping. There won't be more than 15 shirts, but I think in actuality it will be 10 shirts. At this price, I will have a cost of approx $14/shirt including shipping. Not including any markup on the transfers. They want this on long sleeved t-shirts, which are about $5 each. At a total cost of $19, what can I charge for these? Or I should ask what are rhinestone shirts going for? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know what your market is like, but I would have no issue charging $30 for shirt. I charge $25 normally and people tell me I'm too cheap and I'm in a small town.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

All rhinestones? Easily $45.00 or more, at least for me.


----------



## nickster (Sep 7, 2014)

Definitely over the $45 mark....depends on the intricity of it as well as you could stretch it higher.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

in my area mine would be $30 for long sleeve


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

2STRONG said:


> in my area mine would be $30 for long sleeve




But for Vicki, the cost per shirt with rhinestone transfer is like $10.5(transfer only) + $19(shirt) = $29.5, if I didn't misunderstand.

And that doesn't include the cost of transfer set up and shipping.



Guess the idea of $45 is better.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like her total cost including transfer and shirt is $19. Since the only labor involving you is pressing the design onto the shirt you need to ask yourself what your time is worth to figure out what to charge. If you priced the shirt at $30 it would give you a $110 profit for about an hours worth of labor for pressing 10 shirts.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

If your cost is $19, at $30, you are only giving yourself a 57% mark-up. Normally, you should try to do 100% / double your cost....so at a cost to you of $19, your retail should be at least $38.00
Good luck


----------



## Jasminelin (Aug 22, 2014)

i have no idea about this


----------

